# Kumihimo



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


you can get rattail at www.pristinesbeads.com. It is sold in up to 100 yard rolls or simply by the yard. Give them a call


----------



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for a quick reply.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought my rattail on Ebay


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


I wish I could remember the name of the woman's web site where I got mine some years ago. She made macrame jewelry with tiny cords that were drop dead gorgeous. Lots of different types of cord and rat tail in beautiful colors. It cost a bit more so maybe not the best to practice with.

I've done kumihimo with knitting yarn, ribbon yarn, eyelash as one of the strands all types of things. The ribbon yarn made a really pretty cord for a necklace. If I can find the box, I'll see if it identifies the seller. DJ


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


Try this, be sure to sign up for the newsletter, look down the menu on the side if the page
http://whataknit.com/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love using embroidery thread, usually Perle 5.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


I've seen rattail at Joanns' in limited colors and at fabric stores, of course, in many colors. Plenty of on-line shops carry it as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I love using embroidery thread, usually Perle 5.


So pretty Katsch! Were you presenting in a craft or jewelry show? I really like the leaf pendant on the green necklace.

I've thought about trying the bead art but controlled myself not to get into another craft until I make a dent in my overfilled craft room. :-D Why is it easier to stick to a fiber stash diet than a simple fiber diet?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So pretty Katsch! I've thought about trying the bead art but controlled myself not to get into another craft until I make a dent in my overfilled craft room. :-D Why is it easier to stick to a fiber stash diet than a simple fiber diet?


Haha, so true :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Haha, so true :thumbup:


Yah, but I need to know 'why?'


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yah, but I need to know 'why?'


Sorry I cannot help in that department :roll:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Fire Mountain Gems and Beads is my rat tail supplier as well as my "go to" for beads:

http://www.firemountaingems.com/search/?keywords=Rat+Tail


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Fire Mountain Gems and Beads is my rat tail supplier as well as my "go to" for beads:
> 
> http://www.firemountaingems.com/search/?keywords=Rat+Tail


Me too


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I love using embroidery thread, usually Perle 5.


They are just amazing! You are so talented!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> They are just amazing! You are so talented!


Thank you. Kumihimo is quite easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I go to a fabric store where they have lots of trim. Use your imagination. One of the loveliest necklaces I made was from a metallic silver cord. When the cord was finished, and I gave it a little tug, the rope tightened to look like braided filigree. Always make sure you buy enough. Nothing is worse than running out in the middle of a piece You will love to use this tool. It is so much fun!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYaQEIJ66t8

Is this helpful? Or relevant?
A lady from my spinning and weaving group uses embroidery thread or No 8 crochet thread. She does very beautiful work too.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You can look it up on line. There are many sources for supply's.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Kathy, you sure are multi talented!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow Kathy, you sure are multi talented!!!


I just love creating, thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

the jewelry is lovely


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I looked at the how to videos. Can you use leftover yarn?


Katsch said:


> I just love creating, thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I looked at the how to videos. Can you use leftover yarn?


Yes, I have made some with yarn as well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!! So how far are you from Buffalo area? have a grandson who will be attending Canisious College this fall and another who begins his last year at Fordham.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow!!!! So how far are you from Buffalo area? have a grandson who will be attending Canisious College this fall and another who begins his last year at Fordham.


Is that question for me? If so when I am in the Adirondacks I believe Buffalo is about 260 miles but don't quote me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I forget that this is not your post...


Katsch said:


> Is that question for me? If so when I am in the Adirondacks I believe Buffalo is about 260 miles but don't quote me.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've bought mine mostly on Amazon and eBay. 

There's a seller (gwessell) on eBay who sells things put together with groups of coordinated cord, beads, findings. I've got some really nice satin and metallic cords and other things from them. You can also just buy the cords. Very high-end looking and wonderful to braid with.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Fire Mountain Gems and Beads is my rat tail supplier as well as my "go to" for beads:
> 
> http://www.firemountaingems.com/search/?keywords=Rat+Tail


 :thumbup:  Quite a dangerous store/catalog for impulse buys!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Now Googling "Kumihimo" as I don't know what it is....


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

My one Kumihimo project so far was for braided ties for kitchen chair pads. Used two shades of perle like crochet thread to coordinate with the pads' colors. Thread has a shiny metallic/nylon wrap.

Ran up to find the label. _Aunt Lydia's Shimmer Fashion_. 64% cotton, 36% rayon. Say's it's "fine sport wt". Came in the standard crochet ball, 2oz, 124yds/113m.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just what I did not need to know...OMG!!! so you are also in California? Hope that not in my neck of the woods in Orange County, that would be deadlier!


randiejg said:


> I've bought mine mostly on Amazon and eBay.
> 
> There's a seller (gwessell) on eBay who sells things put together with groups of coordinated cord, beads, findings. I've got some really nice satin and metallic cords and other things from them. You can also just buy the cords. Very high-end looking and wonderful to braid with.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


Try "The Satin Cord Store".


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

scgrandma245 said:


> Has anyone done humikimo? I bought a kit at ac moore's and wonder where you all get your rat tail ribbon and supplies? They did not seem to have much except beginner kits. Thanks.


Yeah, I found it online. Here is a link to one of the pages on the website. Check out this drop dead gorgeous necklace in the gallery. There are amazing things on this web site and a good selection of different types and sizes of cord for kumihimo braiding.

http://www.shop.jewelsinfiber.com/ofk/ofk6.html


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I vote Fire Mountain also but there are plenty of places for beading and braiding supplies. You can do Kumihimo with just about anything so don't limit yourself to just Rattail cord there is S-Lon and C-Lon, ribbons, cross stitch thread, crochet thread of different sizes kind of endless and now I have invested into a MaruDai to learn on and books to help I really didn't need another craft but I love it.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I buy rattail on eBay for my work but am not adverse to using anything really. I do like shiny but this depends on what I am making.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

My recommendation (from my own experience) is to buy a bunch of those 50-cent spools of 1/8" satin ribbon in different colors from Michaels or one of the other craft stores and practice with that first. The braids made with that ribbon are cheap and pretty, which is perfect for practicing.

Here's a link to a site owned by knitter and Kumihimo expert, Karen Huntoon: http://whataknit.com/

She sells lots of beautiful fibers, including lovely satin cord. Spend some time on her site looking at all of the great free instructions and tips.

Another nice site is owned by Jamie North and she sells satin cord: http://www.glitznkitz.com/stringing/

Both have excellent reputations in the Kumihimo community.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> Try this, be sure to sign up for the newsletter, look down the menu on the side if the page
> http://whataknit.com/


Oops, Sherry, I didn't see that you had already posted this link.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I love using embroidery thread, usually Perle 5.


Your jewelry is beautiful!

Have you ever tried using the metallic embroidery thread with transparent seed beads? You get a beautiful result--it makes the beads look as though they're lined with colored foil.

I think that photo is on a flash drive somewhere. I'll post it when I find it. In the meantime, this is one of my favorite pieces. It's made from 7 strands, with many different sizes of beads.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I found a photo of a bracelet (minus the clasp) with a piece of the metallic embroidery floss and the beads. The lighter-colored beads are almost impossible to see until they have the floss inside of them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Linda, beautiful bracelets.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I have not bought it (yet) but you can also take a look at Paper Mart
http://www.papermart.com/colored-rat-tail-cord/id=10620#10620
They also have other colors as you can see on the right


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> I found a photo of a bracelet (minus the clasp) with a piece of the metallic embroidery floss and the beads. The lighter-colored beads are almost impossible to see until they have the floss inside of them.


Artbarn - your pieces are beautiful! I have not done any bead stringing or Kumihimo - love jewelry though - fine or costume.

I bought lots of beads and spacer beads for a red and turquoise multi-strand necklace that I want. However, I have to teach myself how to string them properly. Saw Kumihimo being done in a medical waiting room awhile ago and loved what was being created.

The only beading I've done is within sewing, hand beading onto fabric and or crafts, costumes, etc., and hand beading seed beads into a brooch and earrings.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Artbarn - your pieces are beautiful! I have not done any bead stringing or Kumihimo - love jewelry though - fine or costume.
> 
> I bought lots of beads and spacer beads for a red and turquoise multi-strand necklace that I want. However, I have to teach myself how to string them properly. Saw Kumihimo being done in a medical waiting room awhile ago and loved what was being created.
> 
> The only beading I've done is within sewing, hand beading onto fabric and or crafts, costumes, etc., and hand beading seed beads into a brooch and earrings.


Thank, you. There are lots of great videos for Kumihimo, as well as a great Kumihimo group on Facebook. PM me if you want details or if I can help you with anything.

As Katsch says, it's really not that hard. I learned the hard way not to try to work with beads until you get the feel of using the disk and the correct tension. Start out with cheap 1/8" ribbon (usually around 50 cents per spool) from the craft store. Or use some yarn that you have leftover. Fancy yarns are nice, but thick yarns will stretch the slots on your disk, and it won't work well when you use the finer cords required for doing beaded Kumihimo. I have a disk for fine cords and one with stretched slots for thicker cords. Once you feel comfortable, you can start to add beads.

This is a very good beginner video by Ann Dilker, who is a Kumi expert: 
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+kumihimo&FORM=VIRE3#view=detail&mid=C1674327C8FFB8A1D86AC1674327C8FFB8A1D86A

My comments:
1. Don't worry about having bobbins for unbeaded fiber.
2. Start with a bracelet or keychain because they're short and easy.
3. Your cords need to be 3X the desired final length.
- For a 7-inch bracelet, you need 8 cords, each 21 inches long.
- Or cut 4 cords, 42 inches long, and fold in half, as in the video.
4. Finishing and adding clasps are the hardest parts.
- Make several practice braids before worrying about the clasp.
- Let me know when you're ready and I'll help you.

Sally Battis has some really good videos, once you know the basics: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/SallyBeadJewelry/videos


----------

